# Dvorak - String Quartet 13 op.106 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

To start things of here's a nice live account of this quartet






Thoroughly enjoyed reacquainting myself with this glorious quartet. As usual here's my thoughts.

Recommended (all excellent recordings) 

Cypress
Alban Berg
Guarneri
Wihan
Panocha (2008 Camerata)
Cecilia
Emerson
Stamitz
Vlach (Supraphon)
Bennewitz
Chilingirian
Audubon
Ragazze
Pacifica
Talich (1998)
Vogler
Sine Nomine

*Highly recommended

Vlach (Naxos) *- the (new) Vlach's recordings are supposedly a bit hit or miss but they nailed their 13th. Listen to how wistfully they play the slower section of the finale and you'll know what I mean. First rate sound too. Possibly their best Dvorak performance and an equally fine American Quartet accompanying it.
*Vlach (1961) - *after hearing a remastered version of this it goes straight into the top echelons. Lots of character and personality if occasionally a little nuanced (but it just sounds so good).
*Prague* - possibly my favourite performance of the Prague quartet's Dvorak cycle. Lots of old school charm and slightly heavier on the vibrato but they dispatch each movement so beautifully it's impossible not to love it. Lovely sense of forward momentum.
*Pavel Haas* - I asked in the last quartet review if this quartet ever do anything badly? The answer seems to be "no" as this is majestic. Recording, ensemble and performance are as good as you could wish .
*Panocha (1992 Supraphon) *- the Panochas convince from the off and play with a carefree feeling that has an organic flow and fine rhythms. A very fine recording.
*Artemis* - firm, well-defined reading caught in glorious sound. Very similar in realisation to the Artemis' superb Schubert quartets and just as convincing.

*Top Picks

Tetzlaff et al *- Live recording from Spannungen Festival 2008
A scratch team of Antje Weithaas, Christian Tetzlaff, Gustav Rivinius and Rachel Roberts laid down this absolutely riveting Dvorak 13th at the 2008 Festival and its an absolute corker of a performance that brings the live audience to its feet. I don't know whether it's the excitement of the live recording or the brilliance of Tetzlaff's playing and the spirited accompaniment but this one ticked all the boxes for me.

*Signum* - lots of rustic charm and very much in the mould of older Czech recordings. There's spirit in droves and a bucolic charm to this recording that had me from the off. The finale is particularly glowing. Gorgeous acoustic too.

*Prazak* - another ensemble who rarely do much wrong and they're firmly in their element in Dvorak here. Their slow movement is to die for but elsewhere they are sublime too and the contemplative slower section of the final movement is captivating. Closely miked recording but that just adds to the excitement.


----------

